# Web Page not opening after playing videos in Youtube sites?



## shreeux (Aug 31, 2013)

when ever play videos in youtube web page not opening any sites also browsing speed reduced....please suggest not only me my friends also same problem....
22 hours ago - 3 days left to answer.

After restart the system only problem rectified....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2013)

the youtube video takes up the bandwidth and hence you are left with laggy speeds,

i suggest you use either watch a video and do the browsing later. or you can close the youtube tab before opening another tab.
better try cleaning temporary files and browser caches.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 1, 2013)

Luffy said:


> the youtube video takes up the bandwidth and hence you are left with laggy speeds,
> 
> i suggest you use either watch a video and do the browsing later. or you can close the youtube tab before opening another tab.
> better try cleaning temporary files and browser caches.



Already I'll do everything as you said still problem....After restart the system only problem rectified....


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 9, 2013)

Maybe your net speed is not that much, which can handle a large amount of browsing at the same time.
If your speed is 1 mbps or above, then it should work perfectly,.. like playing video and browsing simultaneously.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2013)

shreyaskudav said:


> Maybe your net speed is not that much, which can handle a large amount of browsing at the same time.
> If your speed is 1 mbps or above, then it should work perfectly,.. like playing video and browsing simultaneously.



I am using Airtel 8Mbps speed for 15GB after that migrated to 512Kbps...using single page youtube only in back round AVG run that's all....


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 9, 2013)

Yaa.. Then if you have exceeded your download limit... then you must be running with 512kbps. 
And whats your RAM size?


----------



## shreeux (Sep 9, 2013)

shreyaskudav said:


> Yaa.. Then if you have exceeded your download limit... then you must be running with 512kbps.
> And whats your RAM size?



No, In 8mbps also same problem, My ram is 2gb ddr3...


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like everything is quiet ok! 
Try deleting the caches , maybe it would help you out! 
Otherwise there may be chances, like Airtel is have some problem with their network.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 9, 2013)

Have you tried any other computer on same internet connection??
This will help us to understand if the problem is with your computer or with your internet connection.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 10, 2013)

shreyaskudav said:


> Looks like everything is quiet ok!
> Try deleting the caches , maybe it would help you out!
> Otherwise there may be chances, like Airtel is have some problem with their network.



I'll do defragment,disk clean up and run ccleaner also...My friends also same problem and then i checked in my relatives house also same problem...



ravi_9793 said:


> Have you tried any other computer on same internet connection??
> This will help us to understand if the problem is with your computer or with your internet connection.



I'll do defragment,disk clean up and run ccleaner also...My friends also same problem and then i checked in my relatives house also same problem...


----------



## sksksksk (Sep 10, 2013)

Then simply just change your ISP. Seems like your problem couldnt be solved at your end! As other users using Airtel are having the same issue.
Thats all I can Say


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2013)

That's a common problem, when you have AVG. 
youtube video causes internet to stop - AnandTech Forums

It happened me with before. I switched to different AV and now it's OK..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 10, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> That's a common problem, when you have AVG.
> youtube video causes internet to stop - AnandTech Forums
> 
> It happened me with before. I switched to different AV and now it's OK..


thats interesting and new to me.

@OP, try disabling your antivirus, firewall etc.
You may also want to check your computer in "safe mode with networking".


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2013)

It will work only, when the user reboots the computer.


----------



## shreeux (Sep 11, 2013)

gearbox said:


> that's a common problem, when you have avg.
> youtube video causes internet to stop - anandtech forums
> 
> it happened me with before. I switched to different av and now it's ok..




ok, done my problem solved....thanks for advice..i am using avg...please suggest alternate one.....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2013)

shreeux said:


> ok, done my problem solved....thanks for advice..i am using avg...please suggest alternate one.....



Use Avast or Avira free version


----------

